# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Skierowanie 15 latka do szpitala psychiatrycznego

## mamuśka

Witam.
Od razu uprzedzę, że będzie dużo, ale proszę o przeczytanie i pomoc. Mój syn w gimnazjum zaczął mieć problemy z nauką i frekwencją. Dziś jest w 3 klasie i od ubiegłego roku drugiego semestru ma nauczanie indywidualne. Syn jest bardzo inteligentny, ma wysoki iloraz i duży potencjał. Od dziecka był bardzo zamknięty w sobie i wycofany. Miał robione testy na ADHD i ASPERGERA. Był agresywny, miał zmiany nastroju, wszystko psuł. Często mówił o bezsensie życia i samobójstwie. Od 7 roku życia byliśmy pod kontrolą psychologa. W gimnazjum jego stany wycofania się nasiliły. W 2 klasie w 2 półroczu zaczął wagarować. Załatwiliśmy mu nauczanie indywidualne. Syn był na konsultacji w Józefowie. Lekarz nic nie stwierdził. Znaleźliśmy drugiego psychiatrę z Józefowa prywatnie, ale pani doktor od razu chciała go zabrać na obserwację. Od ubiegłego roku mamy 3 psychiatrę, który zdiagnozował stany lękowe i depresję, przypisał też CITABAX. Syn ma całkiem dobre oceny-3,4,5, ale nie odrabia prac domowych. Jest na lekcjach grzeczny, ale mówi to, co myśli. NP, życie jest do d...py, jak zechce , to wyskoczę przez okno, po c o mi szkoła,jak będę musiał po niej i tak w MC Donald pracować. Po gimnazjum planuje Technikum motoryzacyjne. Pali papierosy i sięga po alkohol- ma 15 lat. Odmówił terapii. W orzeczeniu o nauczaniu indywidualnym ma zalecenie hospitalizacji. Niedawno zerwał ze swoja dziewczyną i miał gorszy stan psychiczny, przez to schował się przed nauczycielką. Dziś wezwano mnie do szkoły i zalecono umieszczenie syna w szpitalu psychiatrycznym na obserwacji. Miał robione już EEG i wszelkie testy psychologiczne- wszystko na BARDZO wysokim poziomie. Ja i mój mąż jesteśmy przeciwni szpitalowi.Nie dajemy sobie rady z synem, wszystko psuje, rozbiera na części, włóczy się z koleżankami i kolegami wieczorami. Pali papierosy i sięga po piwo.Oceny ma jak już wspomniałam przyzwoite.  Jestem przerażona i jego zachowaniem i samą perspektywą oddania go do szpitala. On jest bardzo związany z domem, nawet pobyt 3 dniowy po zabiegu w szpitalu zniósł okropnie. Zastanawiamy się z mężem, czy nie zrobimy mu krzywdy przez ten szpital, czy nas nie znienawidzi, czy nie będzie się to za nim ciągnąć w przyszłości. Proszę o radę, wskazówkę jak postąpić, jaką decyzję podjąć. Nauczyciele, terapeutka, psycholog i pedagog szkolny naciskają na szpital, ale z perspektywy szkoły to jest problem, zaniżenie poziomu placówki. Po drugiej stronie jestem ja i mój syn, który mówi ,że jak go oddam do szpitala to ucieknie, spali wszystko, zabije.... Czy ktoś stał przed podobna decyzją ? PROSZĘ o pomoc .

----------


## profesorpitupitu

> Ja i mój mąż jesteśmy przeciwni szpitalowi


 To bardzo dobrze, że Chcecie osobiście pomóc swojemu synowi. Pisze Panie o testach na ADHD i ASPERGERA- jak wygląda sytuacja z wynikami? 


> wszystko psuje, rozbiera na części,


  proszę wyjaśnić co dokładnie, ma pani na myśli? Mam ogromną prośbę, jeśli to nie jest kłopot, byłoby miło gdyby się Pani przedstawiła

----------


## mamuśka

Witam. Ze względu na pracę i znajomych, wolałabym nie przedstawiać się  :Smile:  Ale na imię mam Iwona. W Centrum CBT, gdzie syn był diagnozowany, wykluczono ADHD, nie stwierdzono też typowego Aspergera- pojedyncze cechy. W Józefowie lekarz od razu wykluczył zarówno ADHD jak i Aspergera. Prywatnie kolejna psychiatra podobnie, jednak ona chciała go do siebie na oddział w Józefowie zabrać na obserwację. Nie zgodziliśmy się więc odmówiła kolejnych spotkań. Obecny psychiatra z Centrum Terapii Dialog zastosował Citabax, ale nie było mowy o szpitalu. Syn wszystko psuje i rozbiera na części- otóż od małego rozkręcał wszelkie zabawki, sprzęty domowe, telefony. Tak mu zostało. Każda rzecz  pali się w jego rękach. Wszystko mu potrzebne, rozebrał kilka telefonów, komputer, laptopa, wieżę, dekodery,depilator. Wszystko bierze bez pytania, a potem znajdujemy rozebrane na części i nie nadające się do niczego rzeczy. Staram się z nim rozmawiać, spokojnie, bez nerwów i oskarżeń, ale do niego nic nie dociera. Próba stawiania granic spełzła na niczym, on i tak robi to, co sobie zamyśli. Chłopak jest bystry, błyskotliwy i szczery do bólu, mówi to co myśli , nie ma żadnych zahamowań. Bardzo źle znosi nowe miejsca, obce, z dala od domu. Nie wyobrażam sobie zostawić go w szpitalu. Nie chcę go skrzywdzić, ciągle mam nadzieję, ze on się zmieni, wyrośnie. Ale nie chcę też czegoś przegapić. Dlatego napisałam na forum. Może ktoś napisze, wyrazi swoje zdanie, opinię, która ułatwi podjęcie decyzji. Proszę.

----------


## profesorpitupitu

Imię w zupełności wystarczy Iwono. Mam na imię Krystian. 


> W Józefowie lekarz od razu wykluczył zarówno ADHD jak i Aspergera



Ile razy robiłaś test na ADHD i Syndrom Aspergera? Jak twój syn(możesz napisać Jego imię?) znosi badania, wizyty u lekarzy? Może powinniście powtórzyć badania (przynajmniej na ADHD)- nie koniecznie w tej samej placówce.
Przypomniało mi się jak, ja demolowałem otaczającą mnie rzeczywistość będąc młodym człowiekiem. Wyrosłem z tego pod koniec gimnazjum, chociaż wiele cech zostało z lat wczesnej młodości- które nie ułatwiają mi życia. Widzę, że jesteś wzorową mamą o stalowych nerwach. Takich dokonań trzeba pogratulować i życzyć jeszcze więcej spokoju. Istnieje ogromne prawdopodobieństwo, że zachowanie Waszego Syna zmieni się na pozytywniejsze z wiekiem. Ludzie z wiekiem dojrzewają, wielu z nas dopiero po fakcie dostrzega konsekwencje swoich czynów i zaczyna się "ogarniać". 
Pani Iwono, problemy socjalne, psychologiczne duchowe itd. wymagają cierpliwości, wielu pytań i dużo analizy, żeby móc "chwycić byka za rogi". W realnej rozmowie, czasem bywa tak: trzeba rozmawiać ze sobą wiele godzin(często z szerokim gronem ludzi) by dowiedzieć się prawdy i znaleźć najmądrzejsze rozwiązanie. Najważniejsze jest teraz zaangażowanie w pomoc chłopca, wyrozumiałość, cierpliwość. I proszę na razie nie myśleć jak syn będzie wam wdzięczny, że poświęciliście się dla niego i nie zostawiliście Go w szpitalu- bo to oczywistość.

----------


## mamuśka

Paweł ADHD i ASPERGERA miał diagnozowane w CENTRUM CBT w Warszawie. Potem jeszcze w Józefowie miał testy i prywatnie ordynator z Józefowa po kilku wizytach wykluczyła jedno i drugie. W poradni psychologiczno-pedagogicznej po wielu spotkaniach i testach stwierdzono, że to nie to. Testy przechodził wybitnie. Iloraz inteligencji bliski bardzo wysokiemu, Weksler idealnie. Do badań podchodzi z niechęcią i znudzeniem. U lekarza siedzi cicho, ale na zadane pytania odpowiada, o ile ma na to ochotę. Jak nie ma, mówi nie wiem. Po spotkaniu ostatnim z pedagogiem i psychologiem szkolnym, którzy wręcz pospieszali mnie z umieszczeniem Pawła w szpitalu jeszcze tego samego dnia, zbuntowałam się. Wczoraj byłam u lekarza psychiatry prowadzącego syna, w CENTRUM TERAPII DIALOG w Warszawie. Lekarz potwierdził moje obawy, że umieszczenie Pawła wbrew jego woli w szpitalu może odnieść przeciwny skutek od pożądanego. Syn zostanie otumaniony jakimś neuroleptykiem, żeby go uciszyć i żeby się nie stawiał, po tym leku obraz rzeczywisty zostanie zaburzony więc diagnoza będzie nieprawdziwa, zostanie poddany niekoniecznie trafnej terapii i leczeniu. Poza tym zdaniem lekarza Paweł nie wymaga leczenia szpitalnego, bo nie stanowi zagrożenia. Nie ma nic w diagnozowaniu w szpitalu, ale nie wbrew woli pacjenta- tu 15 latka, który 2 dni w obcym miejscu czuje się fatalnie i chce wracać do domu. Lekarz uznał też, że prawdopodobnie szkoła chce mieć problem z głowy, stąd ten pomysł. Póki co nie rozmawiałam jeszcze z psychologiem i pedagogiem szkolnym o podjętej decyzji.Co istotne, to szkoła zapewniała, że w szpitalu na obserwacji syn byłby tylko ze 3 tygodnie, a lekarz stwierdził, że to za krótko i z pewnością skończyłoby się to na kilku miesiącach.   Wracając do ADHD, Paweł nie ma tego, bo nie ma problemu z koncentracją. Czyta książki, układa lego, ogląda filmy, może nie są to ambitne dzieła, ale nie biega po domu, nie wstaje 5 razy od stołu. Świetnie rozwiązuje zadania z matematyki i fizyki. Gra na gitarze- uczy się. Wszystko w jego rękach się pali, bo jest bezmyślny i nie potrafi przewidzieć,że coś czego się dotknie już nie zadziała. On jest leniwy, beszczelny i robi to, co sobie wymyśli nie licząc się z zakazami czy prośbami. Martwi mnie jeszcze jego pociąg do papierosów i alkoholu. W tym wieku wydaje mi się to nie do przyjęcia. On jednak ma nasze prośby  i groźby gdzieś. Wszystko wie najlepiej i sam dla siebie jest autorytetem. Nikogo i niczego się nie boi .
Czy decyzja o sprzeciwieniu się umieszczeniu go w szpitalu jest słuszna ? Czy kiedyś nie będę tego żałować, albo czy nie będzie za późno ? Tego się boję. Jednak nie wyobrażam sobie zrobić z dzieciaka wariata, bo nie odrabia lekcji, nie uczy się i ma zmienne nastroje.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## profesorpitupitu

Możliwe, że Paweł ma problem z "inteligencją emocjonalną". Chociaż jest jest to mało prawdopodobne. Wielu ludzi przechodzi buntowniczy okres gdy dorasta, z perspektywy rodziców, opiekunów w szkołach czy "starszego pokolenia" - to złe zachowanie. Paweł jest dzieckiem które samodzielnie myśli, rozważa, uczy się na własnych błędach, jest normalnym młodym człowiekiem- dobrze pokierowany może osiągnąć więcej niż przeciętny człowiek. Takich ludzi trzeba Chcieć zrozumieć, ponieważ mają duszę artysty. Iwono za kilka lat będziesz dumna z syna  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=mamuśka;41493]Witam.
 "Był agresywny, miał zmiany nastroju, wszystko psuł. "
Jak się jego agresja przejawiała? Jakieś konkretne czyny? Czy był agresywny od małego?

----------


## jamesbt

Zgadzam się z tym co napisał profesorpitupitu. Swego rodzaju depresja u niego może być, ale może być ona wywołana brakiem równowagi hormonalnej wynikającym z tego, że jest w wieku dojrzewania. Coś takiego często się zdarza i potem normuje. Bardziej od depresji pasuje mi coś typu zaburzenie osobowości. Od szpitala moim zdaniem lepsze byłyby wizyty u psychoanalityka, który pomógłby opanować pewne jego cechy osobowości. Ale do tego on musi chcieć. Dopóki będzie wykorzystywał swoją inteligencję przeciw sobie samemu i całemu światu, to raczej nic mu nie pomoże, a szpital psychiatryczny tylko zjedzie mu psychikę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuję psychoterapię u dobrego terapeuty, który jest pod superwizją a jeśli to po kilkunastu sesjach nic nie pomoże to zostaje dobry szpital psychiatryczny dla młodzieży - wcale nie jest tam tak źle. Najgorszy jest pierwszy pobyt w takim szpitalu i to na 2- 4 dzień, potem juz będzie się tam czuł jak w sanatorium

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na pewno jest jakieś rozwiązanie. Jeśli twój syn nie chce przebywać poza domem możesz go umieścić na oddziale dziennym. Biędzie tam miał odpowiednią opiekę. spóbuj sie dowiedzieć czegoś więcej na ten temat. Życzę powodzenia!

----------


## Psychology of Life

Zapraszamy - Psychology of Life - internetowa poradnia psychoedukacyjna - psychologiazycia. com

----------


## Ojciec_

Poszukuję osób - rodziców - których dziecko mogło zostać nieprawidłowo zdiagnozowane lub leczone przez Jolantę Paruszkiewicz: paruszkiewicz@mailplus.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w.youtube.com/watch?v=3l0DE1m9Gks
No i tam są polecane książki, z cyklu "Straszna historia",  które młody człowiek może z zainteresowaniem poczytać - zamiast skakać przez okno. Chyba, że wszystkie rozumy już zjadł, jak to w gimnazjum... - było, bo teraz gimnazjów nie będzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

:
Z cyklu "Historia bez cenzury", jest też do obejrzenia o wieszczach narodowych, z których jeden to skończył w przytułku, gdzie, jako kto...? ...No - "artystyczna dusza".  A dwaj pozostali, to chyba się nie przyznawali do niego wtedy - wieszcze/ę, żeby się nie wyróżniać, jak rozumiem np. kolorem czcionki, chyba żę jesteś wybitny z pochodzenia, albo zabawny, jak Marcin Daniec dziś w tv - po awuefie (najważniejszy przedmiot poza szkołą).

----------

